# anyone try ACTH 1-39



## Boxerjl2 (Dec 16, 2011)

i used the search function nothing came up... any opinions or knowledge?



ACTH acts through the stimulation of cell surface ACTH receptors,  This  results in the synthesis and secretion of gluco- and  mineralo-corticosteroids and androgenic steroids. The ACTH receptor is a  seven-membrane-spanning G protein-coupled receptor. Upon ligand  binding, the receptor undergoes conformation changes that stimulate the  enzyme adenylyl cyclase, which leads to an increase in intracellular  cAMP and subsequent activation of protein kinase A. This ultimately  results in stimulation of steroidogenesis. Products of steroidogenesis  include:
androgens
testosterone
estrogens and progesterone
corticoids
cortisol
aldosterone
ACTH acts at several key steps to influence the steroidogenic pathway in the adrenal cortex:
ACTH stimulates lipoprotein uptake into cortical cells. This increases  the bio-availability of cholesterol in the cells of the adrenal cortex.
ACTH increases the transport of cholesterol into the mitochondria and activates its hydrolysis.
ACTH Stimulates cholesterol side-chain cleavage enzyme, which makes the  rate-limiting step in steroidogenesis.[3] This results in the production  of pregnenolone.


----------

